# How You See Sporks



## Mitsugan (Jan 8, 2014)

Yes, that's the title. Yes, this could become a derpy thread. Yes, you don't have to read it. Yes, you can leave now.

For those of you who stayed, I sincerely congratulate you. First, is a backstory. I see my first spork, ever, and I'm sitting there trying to understand it. I couldn't tell if it was more of a spoon or a fork. Eventually, I got to the thought of it being a pointy spoon. Now, this relates to functions because, well, N types would think of connections and possiblities and things, so a spoon with pointy things resembles a thought leading to many others. It could symbolize their way of thinking. While S types would encounter a thought of a concave fork thingy, because, well, they see details, and concaveness is more of a detail.

If you understood that, I congratulate you again. Yes, you can leave now... or leave a comment about what you think. But you can leave if you want.


----------



## idoh (Oct 24, 2013)

i see a fork with a curve to it....


----------



## HighSteaks (Oct 16, 2013)

Okay, really I just associate sporks with the only thing I use them for. The only restaurant in town that gives plastic sporks is a fast food chicken and mashed potatoes place, so when I think of sporks I think of cheap (but not bad tasting) chicken strips and their mashed potatoes with brown gravy counterpart in a paper food boot, and they are put together because I mix them up and dip my honey biscuit in to the mess. The spork is tagged with the repetitive memory involving it that has been a constant in my life.


----------



## SoulRefugee (Jan 27, 2014)

I see a spoon that allows you to catch food with the tines if its about to fall off.


----------



## StunnedFox (Dec 20, 2013)

A curved/rounded fork, pretty much.


----------



## spiderfrommars (Feb 22, 2012)

I just see a wanna-be utensil that thought it was special. And then I go to get a fork that'll actually hold my lo mein.


----------



## Velasquez (Jul 3, 2012)

Whenever I see one, the word 'why?' always pops into my head.

Edit: Although thinking about it, often when the word 'why?' pops into my head, soon afterwards the phrase 'why not?' will also pop into my head and then I feel really happy.


----------



## FearAndTrembling (Jun 5, 2013)

Not a bad invention at all. I have probably used one less than ten times in my life though. They are tacky and trashy. They are more closely related to a spoon, than a fork.

Actually, they could be said to be irrational. They reconcile opposites into a greater third. Some Ni dom probably invented it.


----------



## I Kant (Jan 19, 2013)

An eating prong pretending to be a spoon, but that fails the classic soup test.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

@_Mitsugan_

Funny you should mention the spork. Many years ago, an ENFP friend of mine were in Taco Bell. There were sporks there, and we broke off the middle teeth and plunged them wildly into the vainly screaming sauce packets, drinking deeply of their precious vitae until they were no more. 

We would then take the plastic wrapping, and a napkin, and fashion a cape for the newly initiated vampire spork. At this particular Taco Bell, there were these tall wicker baskets with fake flowers in them attached to each wall at the corner. This created a gap, a darkened nook, behind it. A spork could be shoved into the cracks of the wicker.. er... branches? cords? Whatever you call them and stay suspended sideways and a bit upside down, out of sight and in a pleasant dark. We found that quite humorous, so we would each initiate a new child every of the night every visit. First bathing it in the blood of innocent sauce packets, making all the appropriate sounds of horror. Sometimes, we'd invite others do do so as well. Over the course of a year, we had filled up the backs of these decorative baskets with sauce-drenched vampire sporks. 

One day, we arrived and noticed we were getting peculiar looks from the staff. It was difficult to look back behind the decorations, and mostly you could only just put your arm back there. We felt behind, and the sporks were gone. I can only imagine the reaction of whatever worker stumbled upon our little brood. In all, there must have been at least 50 of the things hidden in every corner of the room.


----------



## tangosthenes (Oct 29, 2011)

I instantly think "they always break really easily and the resulting device makes me cringe"


----------



## PyrLove (Jun 6, 2010)

Sporks are like brunch: depending on your point of view, either a cheap way or an efficient way to satisfy two needs.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I just see a leaky spoon.


----------



## zazara (Nov 28, 2013)

Only good for those chunky thick soups.


----------



## Mr inappropriate (Dec 17, 2013)

a dysfunctional/weirdly shaped(broken if plastic) spoon. it would probably hurt my tongue/lips if I try soup with it.


----------



## SirBlunder (Jun 24, 2013)

The quadrupled fun of spoons and forks. Admirable concept.


----------



## XDS (Sep 4, 2013)

I see an attempt to save money that inconveniences customers because the prongs are too short to be used for spearing food and the bowl is too small to hold a decent amount of food.

A better idea would be to manufacture one handle with a proper fork on one end and a proper spoon on the other. South-eastern Asians might be inconvenienced, but if a restaurant wants to cater to them they can request fork-spoons be made designed to break in the middle.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

The first time I encountered the word "spork" it was used as an adjective. That is, people would talk about "sporking a story," meaning they were mocking it. I soon learned what a spork actually is, but to this day I associate it with snark.

Or something to remove your eyes with if you see something truly terrible. So it's useful for something!


----------



## Internal Explorer (Dec 12, 2013)

I see it as a conglomeration of other plastic utensils, not failed, just....different. Excessively different.

It is wide, similar to a soup spoon, but narrower.
It has disproportionately short tines, similar to pickle forks, but more regularly proportioned.
It is deep, similar to the spoons you get at Wendys', but shallower.
It has wide tines, similar to the forks you get at Taco Bell, but skinnier.

I see the spork as an attempt to put together something cheap and efficient, drawing from the strengths of other successes, but in doing so has lost the the power of those ideas, yet retained their uniqueness.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

When I was given a spork when I wanted a fork, I was tempted to stab my server. I wanted a functional fork, you jackass. You can have that piece of crap back. Or I could have stabbed her in the eye and then used it gouge out her eye with. So, when I think about it, it could be functional as an eye gouger. 

Of course, I resisted the urge to hurt anyone because I'm a nice person.


----------

